# Heavy Metal (Vintage Cars) in Karachi



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello All,

I had dinner at a new contacts home last eve and was given a tour of his antique car collection. These are just a few samples of what I saw.....


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I love that Benz!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Life is good...
and appears to be even better for some. What a magnificent car collection!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> I love that Benz!


I think the Benz and the Lincoln are my favorites.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Fell for the Bentley, then was immediately unfaithful with the Corniche.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

classic T-birds . . . :happy:


----------

